# New: Neuhaus watches



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A new German brand has been launched: NEUHAUS.

Here's their fist watch - the Janus Double Speed, an innovative one hand watch.
The Janus Double Speed one hand watch runs with double speed, meaning 360° in six hours. This is why for each hour there are two cyphers, six hours apart from each other. It is up to you if it is two o´clock or eight o´clock. The hour of course is divided in half hours, quarter hours and five-minute sections. These sections are, because of the double speed, twice as big as normal and therefore directly legible.










Instead of using a sweep hand which doesn't make a lot of sense with regards to a one hand watch, Neuhaus have fitted the watch with anew and unique running indication. In a glance you can assure yourself that your JANUS is running. A black and white disc turning beneath the watch dial indicates the change of colours which takes two seconds.










Specs:

Movement: ETA/UNITAS 6498, 17 jewels, 18.000 A/h, Geneva stripes, blued screws
Clockwork alteration: hour hand runs at double speed
Case: stainless steel 316L, consisting of 2 parts
Crystal: sapphire and ar coated
Display back:: sapphire crystal, screwed (6 screws)
Water resistant: until 5 ATM
Bracelet: 24 mm
Diameter of Case: 44 mm
Hight of Case: 10,7 mm
Weight without bracelet: 80 g
...with steel bracelet: 180 g
...with leather strap: 93 g



















Neuhaujs watches are produced in small runs in co-operation with swiss and german supplierers such as Hirsch, Cador, Uhrenteile Manufaktur, Soprod. NEUHAUS was launched by designer Manuel Neuhaus who works together with watchmaker Ralf Nietzel zusammen. Watches are sold via online shop only (-NEUHAUS- Inventing Timepieces).


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

A new idea. Why not. I like it. Easier to read than my one hand watch ! |>

louis


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The Double Speed shows some innovation. I like the look.

I visited the Neuhaus web site: "2490,- Euro inkl. MwST"
on metal. At that rate I will have time to decide if the
new format seems right for me.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

It's different; I like it. |> Not sure about the rubber donut on the crown and the polished case would take some getting used to, but I think the package is a good one. But with a fairly standard Unitas it's too pricey IMO.


----------



## Nolans (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful, but only Eur. 500 more gets me a DK10, it's rather expensive at that price point.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Nolans,

I wonder if the posted price might be just testing
the market. Perhaps the price will change if the
demand does not appear to overwhelm the supply.

I know you are just making a price comparison.
If you happen to take delivery on a DK10 be sure
to get right back here with photos.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nolans (Feb 10, 2009)

rationaltime said:


> Hello Nolans,
> 
> I wonder if the posted price might be just testing
> the market. Perhaps the price will change if the
> ...


Hi rationaltime,

I think it will take some time to acquire a DK10, worthy of a grail fund though


----------



## neuhaus (Feb 17, 2011)

hi people
nice to see you are talking about our first watch... 
it seems that the watch is well regarded but the price is felt to be high...
well thats true in a way... but consider the fact that we only could produce a fairly small amount of these watches.
so far we only have 25 pieces!!!... we already bypassed the whole retailers by only selling it through our web shop...
thats all we can do for now, to make the price attractive. 
hope to hear more from you 
best regards manuel neuhaus


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Manuel,

Welcome to the German watch forum, and thank you for stopping to say hello.

I think many of us have to think carefully about purchasing in the luxury watch
price range. However, we still like to admire nice watches.

I suggest it might be nice to streamline your web site to allow the customers
the option of jumping direct to the photos and essential information about your
watches. Perhaps highlight a couple buttons at the bottom, and provide a button
to turn off the audio and video. Sometimes the fancy video just slows things
down too much and sudden unexpected audio can prompt the shopper to jump
away to another site.

Good luck with your business. I hope we get to see more of your innovations
on other watches.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## neuhaus (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you for your suggestions

i myself would have to think very hard about buying such an expensive watch 
...but i couldn't stop me from making it anyway... and i think that it is right....
there are people out there that are ritch enough to simply buy it... 
at least i hope that...

i am going to make a pure html version of the site...but this will take some time
for the slideshows... i only could use a less demanding transition effect in the start page of JANUS Doublespeed
as i did already in the "ansichten"
the audio is already stopable...

i personally like the possibility of making a strong multimedia impression that tells the user: hu... i am really in the world of neuhaus watches now
but you are right it shouldn't slow down the computer too much.... it is a bit of a balance act....
best regards manuel neuhaus


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

I like this. I think it's nice to see that someone is thinking a little differently, but is still producing a watch with beautiful lines. Not vulgar, not 'shouty', but quite restrained, and still a potential talking point. 

It is slightly too big for my personal taste, but I know that 44mm is a very popular size now. 

I wish Neuhaus every success with this.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Neuhaus.

Sleek, beautiful 1 hand watch and most importantly, different! I like the design and concept (spend a longer than usual time to analyze how to tell the time... concluded that it will still pose a challenge to read it fast if I do wear one regularly... at least might stop one from getting dementia.) : )

Too bad it is too big @44mm and the high price for me.


----------



## Mitch47 (Sep 18, 2010)

What a website experience! I just visited the Neuhaus website and everything looks really nice. The whole package is well put together. How it looks, how it sounds, it really builds the new watch brand nicely. 

And the watch, I like a lot! When I saw the watch, I knew already the price would be too much for me. But definitely this would be a watch worth saving some money for and maybe buying as a Christmas present for myself! 

Good job Manuel! 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen!


----------



## Marc Stang (Sep 29, 2013)

I like the design and the concept. It's fresh and different. It would certainly be a talking point. 44mm is on my upper limit. Like many others on here, the price point puts it out of my reach.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Well done, I think it's a bold contemporary design, but restrained and familiar at the same time.

Wish you every success.


----------



## speedy (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi guys, I happened to visit Neuhaus watches yesterday and spent about 3.5 hours talking watches with Mister Neuhaus. It was a wonderful experience, he is a very spirited man, his watches are much nicer in real than on Pictures. 

First, the cases do not feel to large, an this is coming from me who generally only wears 36-40mm watches. The watch sits perfectly on my wrist. Will Show you pics tomorrow. Gotta run now.

The Price is the result from producing the watch in Germany, not in China. If you want a cheap watch, you have to make it in China. I will Show you live pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jalapeno_Sanchez (May 9, 2017)

Not to necro this post, but... I will be recieving my Neuhaus Janus Doublespeed in three more days... 

Super excited to get this on my wrist and I'll definitely get my camera out for this one when it arrives.


----------



## YWain (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Jalapeno, still hoping to see your pics of the new Doublespeed. Hope you are enjoying your new watch.


Jalapeno_Sanchez said:


> Not to necro this post, but... I will be recieving my Neuhaus Janus Doublespeed in three more days...
> 
> Super excited to get this on my wrist and I'll definitely get my camera out for this one when it arrives.


----------



## Jalapeno_Sanchez (May 9, 2017)

YWain said:


> Hello Jalapeno, still hoping to see your pics of the new Doublespeed. Hope you are enjoying your new watch.


Heh sorry for the delay... I've been too busy looking at it to take pictures  .

Here are some pics.. I am so in love with this watch.


----------



## YWain (Jan 2, 2011)

Many thanks for the pics. Looks great! I was considering the Janus Minimal a while back, but just couldn't decide if the 44mm case was too big for my 7 inch wrist. Enjoy in good health.

Here are some pics.. I am so in love with this watch.

View attachment 11945162


View attachment 11945186


View attachment 11945210


View attachment 11945258


View attachment 11945226


View attachment 11945234
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jalapeno_Sanchez (May 9, 2017)

YWain said:


> Many thanks for the pics. Looks great! I was considering the Janus Minimal a while back, but just couldn't decide if the 44mm case was too big for my 7 inch wrist. Enjoy in good health.


Thanks. To be honest, the only thing I was worried about when ordering the watch, was the size ...until I received it. As soon as I opened the elegant case it came in, I could see right away that it was "a small 44mm watch" (not sure if that makes sense). My wrist is just a hair larger than 7 inches, 18.3cm and the watch wears wonderfully imo. Maybe I'll take a few more "wrist shots" to show what I mean.

The "Minimal" is a hot looking watch too. I am very surprised that there are any left.

Cheers.


----------



## Jalapeno_Sanchez (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Jalapeno_Sanchez (May 9, 2017)

There aren't enough pictures of this watch out there... Time for some flash 

























Okay.. that's it for this evening..


----------



## YWain (Jan 2, 2011)

Definitely not too big for your wrist. Looks great! Thanks for all the extra pics.


Jalapeno_Sanchez said:


> There aren't enough pictures of this watch out there... Time for some flash
> 
> View attachment 11957138
> 
> ...


----------



## davidcalgary29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Necro bump! Any other owner reviews?


----------

